# nice wetsuit



## Hookd Up (Nov 18, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>i have a womens scuba proeverflex stesmer wetsuit for its a womens medium regular only used twice only a few months old...$100 call me at 251-979-0342 email me at [email protected] for PICS </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Hookd Up (Nov 18, 2007)

make me an offer i cant wear this lol


----------

